

Strong static typing made easier for web developers - cedrics
http://blog.opalang.org/2012/07/programming-tools-ux-better-type-error.html

======
gliese1337
I am actually slightly tempted to start using Opa for this. Not enough to
actually do it, just now, but wow, that's a nice feature. Would that all
static type checkers gave error messages at least that useful.

~~~
aaa
It is really a shame that most statically-typed languages with nice type
systems have such difficult-to-understand error messages. Sure, after you've
been working with them for several months, you start to figure out what they
mean. However, when you're starting you do wish that they could be easier to
understand.

